# Atlantis Harborside, Nassua, Bahamas, 5/2/16 - 5/9/16



## snoope (Mar 19, 2016)

We just need a 1 bedroom.

Thanks!


----------



## pgreenberg63 (Apr 27, 2016)

*are you still looking*

I can rent you a week in a 1BR villa if still interested. 
Paul


----------

